# PBOC? ;)



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Latest pictures from the Porsche Boxster, uhhh, I mean TT Owners Club meeting... 










And modeling the TTOC caps...










Shash.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

where did u get that hat from Emmy


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Shash,

Excellent m8. Looks fab - I'm sure everyone will want one - the car's pretty good too ;D

Moley.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Caps, and other TTOC merchandise, very soon to be available through the TTOC! Details will be on the TTOC website as soon as they are available...

Thanks!

Shash.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We will have Caps, fleeces, polo shirts and jackets. All merchandise will be branded TTOC (with url underneath) on the front and the TT logo on the back. The TTOC logo will be approx 25% smaller, than the sample one on the cap. The TT logo will also NOT be "in your face".

We will also have the TTOC badges on the web site and if DavidG allows / wants then also his TT keyring.

If there is any other branded merchandise we can do, please feel free to let us know. Post here on send an email to [email protected].

We are trying to do ALL this without any cash in the bank, so things are obviously slow. :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Must report that TTOC fleece is REALLY nice...

I will be bringing our one and only sample along to the Peterborough meet on 29th, but got caught without my coat last night and had to wear it for a while..mmmmmmmmmmm ;D

Louise


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I also have to add that all merchandise is very good quality. We have NOT sourced cheap materials!!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

.............will they be available before we go? I'm stuck for something to wear at Imola and I hear it's not that warm yet,one of the fleeces would be puuurrrrrfect and what advertising ;D for the club


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

arrrgggggggggghhhh knew this would happen!

The first fleece/cap/polo are destined to be a prize for a competition in the first copy of absoluTTe..

Thorney is the man to IM if you want a sneak preview sample... 

Sounds like if I have a bootfull at the next meet I could flog a few.. ;D

L


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Sounds like if I have a bootfull at the next meet I could flog a few.. ;D
> L


Too right - it would at least replace our Time Team fleeces ;D

Moley & Bunny.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> The first fleece/cap/polo are destined to be a prize for a competition in the first copy of absoluTTe..


You mean a kind of 'wooden spoon' type prize?  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> You mean a kind of 'wooden spoon' type prize? Â  ;D


Yes Kev but you're not allowed to enter the competition because moderators are getting their own fleeces personalised with their forum ids in 3 inch high letters across the back - whoops nearly gave the game away there  :-*


----------

